# ultralight backpacking gear package $250



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

i am selling some of my ultra light backpack hunting gear. i have the following available for sale as a package for $250. Located near cabelas in lehi. text 801 367 0360. will consider selling separate for the following:

$100 REI Quarterdome TT UL 2 person tent with ground cloth. In great shape no damage. includes all original parts including repair kit. 

$50 Each REI Halo 25° down sleeping bags. Great shape washed and treated with Nikwax Down Wash. Includes cotton storage bag, straps to attach to sleeping pad, stuff sack and backpacking pillow.

$30 Thermarest Neoair ultralight sleeping pad. Great shape super light and packs down.

$40 Thermarest Neoair All Season sleeping pad with stuff sack. Great shape.

$15 Each Cocoon silk liner for mummy sleeping bag

$5 Thermarest pillow


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

tent can be setup with just rainfly and ground cloth for super ultralight shelter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I’ve got the same tent and it’s been awesome so far! I’ve got to admit though i had no idea about the rain fly only option.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

